# 5 Knives



## IFLY4U (May 9, 2016)

Due to other obligations and honey do's, I have not had a chance to work in the shop for over a month. It was nice to be able to finish up a few knives this weekend. Now I just need to get back into the leather shop to finish some sheaths now...
Gary


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 9, 2016)

Very nice!  I really like the second from the left.


----------



## Horns (May 9, 2016)

Nice uns


----------



## sharpeblades (May 9, 2016)

Very nice .I like the top right


----------



## Smithuser53 (May 9, 2016)

*Knives*

Purdy


----------



## wvdawg (May 9, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> Very nice .I like the top right



I'm with Raleigh!  That little one on the right is to my liking.  Nice work on them all!


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 10, 2016)

Nice work on these


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2016)

Nice work!  I think that burl handle would win me over.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 21, 2016)

Pretty!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice handful of knives!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 5, 2016)

Love them Gary, should have came by the table at BLADE, would have loved to meet you.


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 6, 2016)

Scott,
  I was going to skip the show this year because I was too busy to spend the weekend but ended up doing a day trip on Saturday. I got to see Carl and Jim but the show was so busy that it was hard to track folks down. 
Gary


----------

